# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > The Carolinas and Georgia  Travel & Vacations Forum >  >   My riding buddies decided to take me to this place for my birthday dinner ( a few days early )...wow..what a place....in the middle of no where at the top of a mountain...great dinner...everything wa

## MIke R

My riding buddies decided to take me to this place for my birthday dinner ( a few days early )...wow..what a place....in the middle of no where at the top of a mountain...great dinner...everything was superb....great grilled rib eyes....all the sides were excellent...as was the service...beautiful place

Erma, you need to check this out if you already havent


 



how cool is this??..the alphabet, with a message....this was in the overlook gazebo


 


great "lodgey" rooms


 




 



 




the view from our table

----------


## JEK

Super place. Thanks for sharing and Happy Birthday (tomorrow)  :)

----------


## amyb

What a charming place. I am passing it along to my brother, a hunter and fisherman. What town is it in? A

----------


## JEK

Amy, I just did some research on it : http://www.snowbirdlodge.com/

----------


## phil62

Merci, John.  A nice lodge to get lost in while in Georgia. A

----------


## MIke R

there is a romantic get away at that place in my future....just dont know when yet

----------


## Erma

Mike,

This just goes to prove I am right   :Embarrassment:  .  We ride entirely too fast!!!  ...as many times as I have been to that exact area I did not know about the Lodge.  I was thinking the same thing as you...and it could be a great surprise.  Would need to either be really soon or wait until the Fall to enjoy the hot tub at night.

Of course it is a standing joke that I will say "slow down" more times in my life than I could possibly count...Doesn't matter if it is a bike or a car - oh well.  Amy and I were able to tour Madison at the proper pace  :)

Hope your trip home was uneventful.

Oh, and that sign is the BEST!!!!  I love it - wonder if it is possible to get a 'slightly' smaller version???  Anything that promotes xericaping...and of course several other natural favorites of mine :)

----------


## cassidain

Another nice place right down the road. We vacationed here many summers when I was kid (was stilled owned by Alcoa then).

http://www.tapocolodge.com

----------


## MIke R

I stay ten minutes from there on the big lake  with my riding buddy and the people I stay with know them very well..I was just up the road at Snow Bird for my tenth aniversary a few years ago.. just beautiful country

----------

